# Bushing insert size for Ryobi



## psychsurf (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, first post here, thought I'd get right to the point.

I just upgraded from a harbor freight trim router to the Ryobi tr45 trim router with the "woodworking base" attachment. I had made a little masonite adapter to make my inlay bushing fit the harbor freight router, but looking at the Ryobi at the store, it looked like it had a pre-made recess for bushings. Well, it doesn't even come close to fitting my inlay bushing, and I was hoping someone here might be able to enlighten me as to what size bushings I should be looking for, where I should look, etc... In a pinch, I could always try to manufacture some kind of adapter myself, but I'd much rather just buy the product that fits to begin with.

Here's pics of the base to give some perspective, hopefully it posts.









Thanks for any info you guys can share!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your best bet is to make your own adapter to use PC or Oak Park style bushings.


----------



## superchief (Mar 14, 2009)

I have just discovered that the Vermont American bushings fit the TR45 base plate perfectly and are tight when the two handle plate is mounted. However VA only has 4 different bushings and may need some modifying for length. I haven't tried using the set up.


----------



## redheartwolf (May 31, 2009)

Can someone please inform me as to what bushings are used for? Thanks.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The bushings that they are talking about are, rub collars, i believe. Ryobi uses a special fitting to fill the hole in the base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Chris. We use guide bushings of different sizes to follow the edge of a pattern. The size of the bushings determines how much offset there is between the pattern and the wood we are cutting. This is similar to using a bit with a bearing on the end as a guide, but gives many more possibilities. If you want to head down I-75 for about an hour I will set you up to try them out. Nothing teaches as well as doing.


----------



## jonnyspec (Sep 8, 2009)

not sure if you found a solution . I did find a universal base plate that fits my ryobi that allows me to use by brass bushing set. I got it from woodcraft.com. works real nice and can now use the finger and dove tail jig .


----------

